# And how about Dixon Apiaries?



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

Good luck with this...

If you call the 912 579 6508 phone number, *PSYCHIC KATRINA *might be able to help you but I have my doubts.

It seems you might get quicker results at "Underground Audio"

The "Whois" report lists David Dixon as the owner of the xtremespl.com domain name. http://www.networksolutions.com/whois-search/xtremespl.com

If you visit the store http://www.xtremespl.com/Tools.html and click on an item to "Buy" it may surprise you when you see the name at the top of the PayPal page.

The domain for Mystic Katrina is registered at the same address.

There was a fire at Noble Apiaries in Dixon, CA but bees were not harmed...:scratch:
http://www.tmcnet.com/usubmit/2009/10/10/4417260.htm

I have time on my hands...


----------



## Brent Bean (Jun 30, 2005)

Try this link. I have done business with them top notch service and queens :thumbsup:
http://www.vpqueenbees.com/


----------



## NDnewbeek (Jul 4, 2008)

Try this info for Dixon apiaries:

Dixon Apiaries
Patterson, GA

http://www.xtremespl.com/queens.html
[email protected]


----------



## jesuslives31548 (May 10, 2008)

Hello

I baught a few Queens from him last year and some used equipment he had forsale. PSYCHIC KATRINA is his wife and she runs the bussiness out fo their home. I have had no problems in the past dealing with him. I do remember talking to him sometime ago and he relayed that the bee bussiness was not doing to well and was thinking about getting out. Now I have no idea if that happened or not. I do know last year we done bussiness with no problems what so ever. It happened to be that he lived closed to the Fire Station I was working at and made it easy to run up the road and pick the queens up. I know his borther well an will try to find out if he is still in bussiness. Good luck........................


----------



## soupcan (Jan 2, 2005)

As I said I really like to work with the smaller guys to keep our stock varied.
When you have a business card & owe someone money or product, the phone number on the card is no longer good, and I have not been contacted I can only asume one thing. 
It is a lot less headache to call one or two of the bigger queen breaders I always order from & have them ship me a bank of 50 or 60.
They are here on time & never have a problem.


----------



## samuri0027 (Oct 28, 2004)

We are still alive and kicking in the bee business, had a few set backs last year but still here. I will still honor those 30 queens you requested for 2010, Rich. When do you need them? My phone number is still 912-579-6508.

The website is being reworked and had older material from a prior business on it still. 

Thanks
David
Dixon Apiaries
912-579-6508


----------



## Apple Farmer (Apr 14, 2009)

David, I'm happy to see that you are going to get the 30 queens to soupcan. I hope that it works out well for both of you, as a smaal operator I know how important ALL customer are and that we live or die by our reputation.


----------



## soupcan (Jan 2, 2005)

Thanks so very much David!!!
Many a person would now a days just walk away from there problems!
I will call you but the last week of April would be great!
Thanks again!!!


----------



## soupcan (Jan 2, 2005)

Thanls for the refund David!!!
As I said before on this site, a good many people now a days would just walk away from there problems.
You chose not to!!!
Thanks again!!!

Sukie


----------

